# Name this tool



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

Anyone know what this is?


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I can't make out the gauge off of my phone.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

SPH said:


> Anyone know what this is?


Yea... It's broken...


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

Its a ID tube gauge used to measure heat exchangers and chiller tubes

http://www.elliott-tool.com/tube-hole-gauges/


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

eddiecalder said:


> Its a ID tube gauge used to measure heat exchangers and chiller tubes
> 
> http://www.elliott-tool.com/tube-hole-gauges/


Yup it's a tube hole gauge


----------

